# finding investors



## renee (May 11, 2006)

I am creating a new business called 'His and Herbs catering company and kitchen store". I have done "His and Herbs" as a personal chef service for years, and now have a building being renovated for my kitchen and display area. I have a business plan ready and am looking for investors. Any ideas where they may be? I am located in central Texas, 60 miles NW of Austin. Hopefully someone has an idea of how to go about finding people interested. thanks!


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

First question is how much money do you need?

Second question is do you have good credit and/or your own home?

You are very smart to start investigating before you form a company and waste a lot of time and money going down the wrong roads. You should think about the amount of investment "risk" you and your family can sustain versus the amount of potential up-side you are willing to give away.

For example, if your spouse is a physician, with no debt and a great practice, and a home that is worth more than you owe on it, you may want to consider borrowing the money.

If you are like me - hard working and penniless - you should be seeking "angel" investors. If you have an established business, then you already have a potential group of angels who may wish to back you. The best part is that you may be able to get them to "invest" as a pre-payment for your product and/or services.

It's important to talk to a lawyer before you take any money from an "investor." Email me and we can talk further. I have friends near Marble Falls - maybe you can do a dinner for us there!


----------

